# 느끼하다



## ilydork

I've been saying "butter-y" with my nose all scrunched up and some wild gestures to get the meaning through, and it worked... 
It's weird, in the whole five years of living in Canada, NOBODY has said something like that to describe people.

So IS there a phrase/word/etc in English that translates to "느끼하다"?
Oh, and also for both meanings: 느끼하다 as in food _and _as in people.

Such an awkward question! x]


----------



## maghanish2

I am not completely familiar with the use of 느끼하다 as it is used regarding people, but I might translate it as "greasy" or "oily"?  For example, tell me if I used the word correctly here:

그는 느끼한 미소로 웃었어요 = he smiled with a greasy/oily smile?

I'm not sure, but hopefully it can help a bit!  도움이 됬으면 좋겠어요!


----------



## coffee99

Could 느끼하다 mean 'sleazy' when referring to people??

For food I would say oily or greasy. Eg, This pizza is really greasy. 

도움이 돼면 좋겠네요 ^^


----------



## mistercomposer

Some Koreans try to directly translate it into "oily" but there is no direct translation and would not be used for people, so it sounds very strange.  You would definitely no use "buttery."   You could say "sleazy" or "slimy" to get the same point across.


----------



## oloekis

ilydork said:


> I've been saying "butter-y" with my nose all scrunched up and some wild gestures to get the meaning through, and it worked...
> It's weird, in the whole five years of living in Canada, NOBODY has said something like that to describe people.
> 
> So IS there a phrase/word/etc in English that translates to "느끼하다"?
> Oh, and also for both meanings: 느끼하다 as in food _and _as in people.
> 
> Such an awkward question! x]


 
'greasy' or 'oily' or 'rich' for the meaning as in food.
'smarmy' or 'unctuous' or 'buttery' for the meaning as in people.

I think it's good question. It's not awkward at all


----------



## terredepomme

Just a correction:



> 도움이 됬으면 좋겠어요!


->됐으면(되었으면)



> 도움이 돼면 좋겠네요 ^^


->되면

This is a tricky grammatical issue, Koreans make the same mistake every time.


----------

